# Cannondale Six13-3 Gearing Questions



## FightOn (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi all, I'm looking for some help with the gearing on my brother's Cannondale. The gearing is rubbing an awful lot on the front derailleur and I'm not sure if its the shop that can't quite get it right, or the bike set up. 

I purchased this 2008 Cannondale Six13-3 as a gift for my brother (Go Ride Bicycles in Redwood City). His setup is a standard (39/53) with 10 speed cassette (12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27T). 2 things seem really odd to me: 

1) the chain rubs the front derailleur big time at the highest gear (53 & 12)
&
2) there is also rubbing with the gear combo: 39 & 15 (and thus, cogs 12-13-14-15, the final 4 gears in the cassette when in the small chainring). 

following on my point 2 above, I realize he shouldn't expect to use cogs 12 & 13 while in the small chainring, however I'm very surprised that he can't even use 14 & 15 (I have a Cdale with Ultegras and cruise with my gears in 39 & 14). 

We've taken the bike to Go Ride several times for adjustments and they can't seem to get it right (they even swapped the chain out at one point). Any thoughts on whether it could be the shop or perhaps the mix of components? (this bike has a variety of components: Ultegra Chainring
Ultegra Front Derailleur
Dura Ace Chain
Dura Ace Rear Derailleur
105 Cassette

Thanks for your help/thoughts. I'm planning to take it in this weekend and see if maybe I can give the shop more accurate feedback so they can take care of it once and for all. But I just wanted to get some other riders' opinions. thanks!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Take it to another shop. It's more than likely just an adjustment issue with the frt. derallleur. If the shop replaced the chain trying to fix a chain rub problem, then they apparently have not a clue.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I have Dura Ace on an 06 Six 13 and there is always chain rub. The shifter has built in trim, so it is important to get the Fd adjusted properly to take advantage of the trim feature. When you shift to the 52t ring it favors the larger gears (closest to the wheel) with no rub. When you move to the smaller gears (farthest from the wheel), there will be rub, you then use the shifter to trim the FD. By pushing the shifter a second time it will result in the FD moving outward about 1/4 of inch and eliminating the rub!


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a link to Shimano's ST 7800 levers Tech Document. Close to the bottom of the page there is an explanation about the left levers trim function.


----------

